# Wheel and Tire ???'s



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

I purchased an 09 BF 750i 2 weeks ago. :rockn: I've been looking at wheels/tires for weeks and every time I'm about to pull the trigger I see new info on here about my choices that changes my mind, so I'm gonna break down and ask for help. 

1. Don't wanna change clutch springs.

2. Want largest tire that I will be able to give it hell with stock clutch springs.

3. Looking for a tire that will go through some mud, last, and doesn't weigh enough to kill my power.

4. Looking for a cheap, aluminum wheel, with an offset that will put the tires just past the fenders so the tires wheel hit obstacles before the fenders do.

5. Looking to spend as little as possible.

I know I'm not gonna find exactly what I want but I am hoping the combined experience of you guys can help me come close. I'm open to using spacers in place of new wheels if they won't add anymore stress on other components than offset wheels. I could care less how the wheels look, I'm just going to pain them black anyway and don't want the weight of steel wheels.

Thanks for any help,

George

P.S. Just hit me as soon as I hit the button to post this that I probably should have posted this in the wheel and tires section. Sorry.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

28" zillas if u can find them .I ran them for 1.5 yrs before i got clutch springs. they dont weigh alot , and they mud pretty well from my point of view. wheels look for a set that is already black. ITP wheels gonna b ur cheapiest bet id say . they have some in black . dont know how many been a while since i looked . good luck hope someone else can give u there opnions before u buy.


----------



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

Your rims are already aluminum and pretty light?:haha:


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, if you wanna save some cash, just use your stock aluminum wheels and buy you a set of spacers to stick em out a bit and throw you some zillas on there and you should be good


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

If your on a tight budget keep your wheels. I found a set of spacers on ebay for $50 that look to be pretty strong they cut a little of the metal away around the studs so they should be a LITTLE lighter too. As far as tires, I've had a set of Mud Light XTR's and a set of Executioners. I liked both sets about equal. The XTR's lasted longer even though I rode them on asphalt quite a bit. The Executioners are a pretty cheap tire and they perform well, as far as how long they last I don't know I only ran them for about 8 months before replacing them but they still have a lot of tread on them.


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

Do the zillas last pretty well? They look similar to the mud bugs to me. I ride on all types of terrain but I'm really tired of getting stopped dead in deep mud with the stockers. I don't wanna mess with my clutches cause I like the option of throwing my stockers on when I wanna wax all my buddy's sport bikes. Are all the atv wheels pretty much the same offset? I think if I do buy wheels I'm leaning twards the sti xb40 black wheels. Is there any weight savings by using 14" wheels? 

Thanks,

George


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

You can spend $50 each on spacers or $90 each for black' SS 212's. Very light and look sharp. And you should be able to run any type of 26" tire. 28" will fit without a lift but you might want to keep an eye on your belt wear. I had 26" swamplites with stock rims and they would rub on the gas tank shroud.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

if u call xtreme, the one that makes the lifts, he will sell u some tires really cheap. I got 14x8 ss 112's for 65 a piece. The owners name is JOE. the website is xpatv.com . they have tires, wheels, lifts, winches and all kinds of stuff.


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

Right now I'm thinking 27" zillas on the black xb40 rims. I like those wheels, no fake rivets and crap. The zillas seem to be the most aggressive tire that I can get by with and beat on my brute without having to worry about smokeing a belt. I can not keep my thumb outta this thing and don't want to. Now I juts have to findthe cheapest place to get them already mounted and ready to put on. Any suggestions and should I go with 27x11x12's all the way around or will that mess with the steering?

Thanks,

George


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

super swamper edls they last a long time. they have a 2" lug and pull through anything they come in 28x10x12. had them on my grizz and love them I think there is a set on the classified sec. with rims.?.?


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

EDL's have a 3" lug. the only tire with that big of a lug. i just got rid of a set. they are a good tire they just find bottom way to fast for me and they are only 27 1/4" tall.


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

JHR said:


> EDL's have a 3" lug. the only tire with that big of a lug. i just got rid of a set. they are a good tire they just find bottom way to fast for me and they are only 27 1/4" tall.


I still have mine and Im looking at them they are 28x10x12 w/a 2" lug you can reaserch it on super swamper web site and yasky atv web site.


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

I already have a set of EDL's that I'm trying to sell in the classifieds for a friend. Way to heavy for me. I also want to keep my topend stability.

Thanks,

George


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

the EDL's i had were also 28x10x12 and mine had a 3" lug. But when i measured them they were 27 1/4" tall. Mine were mexican. I guess they just had the 3" i dunno about urs.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

hrmm i just looked at the interco site and it says 64/32 lug so i guess ur right. I could have sworn that i measured them at 3" and i was told that by a few people as well. Mine sure looked bigger than 2". But sorry for the mis information.


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah theres no way I would run the Vamps my buddy wants to sell. Deepest tread I've ever seen. Heavy as hell. I can't imagine there is a tire out there heavier than the EDL's. I like smoking my buddys Z400 too much to give away that kind power. I go though all types of terrain, cut overs with tire popping stumps, fast trails, sand, mud, and pavement, so I need something a little more on the AT side of things. They sure look bigger than 64 32nds like the site says. I may measure them tomorrow. I need to sell these things so he can get some new tires also. He had them on a 500 popo. I bet they killed that thing.

George


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

lol i had em on a 07 420....to me the lugs looked deeper than the lugs on my cousin's 32's and the 32's have 2 1/2" lugs. But oh well. A zilla in an awesome at tire. They are light and they pull awesome too. I know alot of people love them.


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

Gotta find the cheapest package deal now. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanks,

George


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

Mud Throwers, free shipping. they are a sponcer here. check them out


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

i went to ATV outfitters and order 28" Zilla big foot kit which is the rims and tires mounted already. they have the 27" big foot kit for $560.90. they have other places cheaper but im just throwing that one out there


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

Waiting to hear back from mud throwers on a price now. I asked about 27x11x12 zillas on sti xb40 wheels. Do you guys think I'll be ok on stock clutch springs and stock height with that setup? I run mine wide open everywhere, always will and don't wanna risk being stranded cause of a belt.

Thanks,

George


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

just curious why dont you wanna change any springs? I changed my primary and hardest part was keeping the clutch from spinning while putting the 69ft lbs to it....


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

You should be good with stock springs just make sure you are in low when pulling or in the mud.


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

I wanna be able to run my stock wheels and tires when I want to. I also don't wanna change anything that will need to be changed back before I go to the dealer. Once the warranty is up I may consider it but I like things the way they are now. Just want a little more ground clearance and grip.

bayou boy 22: I haven't been putting it into low with the stock wheels and tires when in mud. Is this something I should be doing even stock?

Thanks,

George


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

You could get by running a different spring with your stock set up. I put a maroon primary in mine and it really came to life


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

It is best when in the thick stuff with big tires. I know that with my stock springs and the 28's I could tell it was in a bind. I am running an almond secondary and still pit it in low.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

I threw in a maroon primary spring after about 20 hours, barely noticeable if belt deflection is set correctly.... Love it! especially after moving up to 26x12x12 mud lite xl's


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

How will a maroon primary effect my bike? Top speed, power range and such?

I also want to ake sure I get the right width tires. I want the tire to just barely stick out beyond the fender to catch anything before the fender does, withe the STI xb40's what width should I run?
Thanks,

George


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

the Maroon spring only raises the stall a very little bit (throttle has to be a _little _bit higher over idle for the sheaves to grab the belt, compared to stock). then it grabs the belt firmer than the stock spring lessening the chance of belt slippage.... This will give the feeling of more power from a dead stop. Since you are not messing with the secondary spring no top end will be loss. 

I noticed the spring first ride or two, but I've loved it from the get go...... Wouldn't recommend it if I didn't love it. Dealer should have no problems....


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

I went ahead and order the maroon primary. As soon as I'm sure I'm getting the right size tires I'll order them. I'm worried the fronts may be too wide with the wheels. What do you guys think? I was looking at 27x11x12's all the way around. 

Thanks,

George


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

i have never run wides all the way around. i beleave that most would say to run a skinny on the front and wides on the back. it should be easyer to steer on the trail i would think.


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

skinnies in front !!


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

So go with 9's in front and go with 11's in back? They don't offer zilla 10's for the rear. Should I go with 9's all the way around. I really don't want to mess this up.

Also rather than start another thread I thought I'd ask a programmer question here. I have seen a few pcIII's cheap, should I get one? I snorkeled my brute today with the 3" air box snorkel. I like a fool was feeling the air being sucked in and made the brute cut off. After that it started smoking blueish smoke from what I could see(it was dark). I cleaned a bunch of oil out of the air box and intakes. I had some in there after my first few hours of riding and it was smoking and I had to clean it out. there was way more this time. I guess I caused it to suck oil in this time but what caused it the first time? So should I buy a pcIII and what besides my stupidity causes oil in the air box? Alright I found the catch can thread, now where are you guys getting the yzf450 catch cans for $10?

Thanks,

George


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

Bump, Gonna try to order wheels and tires today.


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm running ITP mid lites 28x10x12 on all four corners with stock springs.. The tire is good for what I ride from rocks to mud to tree crossings.. For the money I have in them I can't beat'em.. Good luck on your purchase.. Btw the ten inch width is perfect for not sticking out to far.. JMO


----------

